# Amd Phenom X6 Tutoriais???

## claupper

Boa tarde!!!!!

Gostaria de saber se alguém tem algum tutorial de compilação para os novos processadores amd phenom ll X6?

Ou algo nesse sentido!  :Smile: 

----------

